# A new Angel...my best friend's golden Murphy



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Whenever a Golden passes everyone that's lucky enough to have been chosen to be a Golden parent feels it and takes a moment to pause while wishing him a great journey across the bridge. Doesn't matter if you never met the Golden, you can feel the connection and I'd like to think they feel all of us too.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that is sad news, every day with our golden buddies is so precious.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NorCal pack will light an extra candle tonight for Murphy and his loving family. Cool spring water, new tennis balls and a loving pack welcome him to the Bridge until he's joined by the ones he loves. Rest easy Murphy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your friends golden. The loss of anyones treasured pet is sad indeed. My condolences to Murphy's family.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - I feel so bad for the family - no preparation time at all - but isn't that just the way to go? Doing one of the things you love best! 
My condolences to the family - fly home pupper! (Jake will show you where the tennis balls are at the bridge.)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Cindy. Losing them is so hard...My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Please give my sympathy to the family, especially the children. I suspect before long that there will be another Golden puppy to help dry their tears. I hope so.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Cindy, how heartbreaking. Really tugs hard as I have a Murphy. Please send them many hugs from the boyz and I....sleep soft, dear Murphy.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your friend's family in the loss of their dog.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your friend's family.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your friends loss. Please let your friend know I'm sending my prayers and thoughts her way.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

P;ease tell you friend how very sorry I am that another family is suffering the loss of their precious golden. My prayes are with them.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

When we lose our golden ones, part of our heart goes with them,..... please send our sympathy to Murphy's family.


----------

